
Microsoft Bribes You With Rewards To Use Bing - lotusleaf1987
http://gizmodo.com/5647150/microsoft-bribes-you-with-rewards-to-use-bing
======
bretthellman
Do we now need a startup that is an Exchange for MSFT points?

